# Calling Houston DIY'ers



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm looking for some assistance, and I'm willing to pay for it..

I want to build a "basic" outdoor theatre setup on the patio of my Sports Bar. I need some advice and assistance building it..if anyone's interested, please drop me a PM.

Is HDTV too much for an outside enviorment? How big of a screen? What's the safest screen material for outside?

Anyone in the Houston area or willing to travel to Houston to assist..would love to hear from you.

Anyone not in Houston, I'd love to hear suggestions on what's the best projector for me to buy, anything to reference..etc.


----------

